
A proposal for a better bookmarking service - vommina
https://github.com/joelewis/readmelater/blob/master/README.md
======
greenyoda
This sounds like a service that I'd like to use, assuming that it had a strong
privacy policy (never share my information with anyone, etc.) and was not
financed by ads (I'd pay a yearly fee for it).

Another feature that I think is essential is having an effective way to search
through my tens of thousands of bookmarks, including an ability to sort them
by age. I'm constantly bookmarking articles which are interesting today, but
which I'll have no desire to read in a year (e.g., political stories). In
fact, it would be nice to be able to give a bookmark an expiration date when I
create it, so I won't have to go back and manually purge all these unread
bookmarks that I probably will never get around to reading. (Alternatively,
there could be a feature that allows me to delete all bookmarks matching a
particular hashtag that are older than a certain date.)

~~~
lewisjoe
Auto-purging with an expiry date is a brilliant idea!

I have this huge repository of bookmarks too, most of which has become too
outdated for me to visit again.

~~~
kickscondor
I can vouch that a personal crawler is useful - if a link goes away, I put it
in an archive and update the link to The Wayback Machine. It's also nice to
have a timestamp showing when the link was last available and the current
"title" tag and meta description for the page (along with the original
metadata on the date I linked the page.) It makes it easy to prune or correct
broken links.

------
luckylion
Sounds very nice. A feature I'd love to see is not directly a timeout but a
periodic reminder. I often start reading something (or I do read it) and then
decide that I don't have the time now, but would love to read it (again)
sometime. Giving me some of the booksmarks I haven't seen in a while (months)
would be great.

Also, obligatory: automatically archive each site that I bookmark. Too often
I've found myself trying to return to a bookmark only to find the page gone.

~~~
lewisjoe
Author of the manifesto here. Thanks for the validation.

> A feature I'd love to see is not directly a timeout but a periodic reminder

Makes sense. That's something I had in my mind too. The default behavior will
be a timeout-less, periodical reminder. I just felt having a timeout will help
me prioritize an article when I'm _in the zone_.

As for me, most times there's this bursts of interest in certain areas (the
zone) that gradually fades away with time. I'd like to use the zone, to
complete my reading list related to that area of interest and hence the
timeout.

------
kickscondor
It's great to see ideas on improving something like Pinboard - but I don't
think this service is for me. A bookmarking service is just a digital version
of my personal bookshelves. Although I often try to organize books in order of
priority - I ultimately have come to realize that I prefer a big bucket that I
can dip into. I've also gotten much better at looking through my old bookmarks
to rediscover good stuff. And cultivating that discipline within is more
valuable to me than farming the discipline out to a computer to nag me about.

I realize I am portraying the system in a negative light - but I am tired of
being surrounded by automated systems, notifications, reminders and such. I
wouldn't be surprised if most people would find this system helpful and very
useful. I do believe that as we build massive personal information 'stores'
that we are going to continue to need new tools and better archival/navigation
skills - this might be part of that, I'm just not on board yet.

~~~
lewisjoe
Your point is completely valid. I wish I have that discipline to go over my
bookmarks and read interesting items. Most times, I head over to HN and pick
up more items for my reading-list than to go over my bookmarks.

This project should be helpful to people who aren't used to go over bookmarked
links periodically unless encouraged to.

~~~
kickscondor
Absolutely - and I do hope that this project can help you achieve your aim! If
you can do that and help others as well - then this will all be _very_
worthwhile. For myself, I feel like I get too caught up in solving my problems
technologically, when the problems are human. Curating my links was very
repellant at first, but has now become a favorite past time now that I feel
some competence. But good luck to you - we are all different, with very
different motivations and struggles.

------
darekkay
This sounds interesting. I'm using a mix of Pocket, Todoist and an "inbox"
browser bookmarks folder to handle my reading list. It kind of works, but I'm
not 100% happy with this setup. While I like your "expire date" idea, for me
personally it's more important to not get every interesting resource that I
find onto my reading list in the first place.

A shameless plug - I have written Static Marks [1], my own bookmarking app.
I'm using it for most of my regular bookmarks. I've tried using it for my
reading list as well, but I've came to the same result as you did - I rarely
went through the list to actually consume the content.

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

